Ask HN: What are some interesting but obscure niche SaaS companies? - jordank
======
yarapavan
Here are some niche but interesting SaaS companies -
[https://www.vistaequitypartners.com/companies/](https://www.vistaequitypartners.com/companies/)

Of the list, I find QuickBase as interesting

------
actionowl
Tarsnap comes to mind, though I'm not quite sure how niche it really is:
[https://www.tarsnap.com/](https://www.tarsnap.com/)

